
How to Remember Anything Forever-ish - glassworm
https://ncase.me/remember/
======
anitil
I can't recommend anki enough for people interested in this.

------
romwell
Other relevant spaced repetition discussions on HN:

[0][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17706776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17706776)

[1][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17846356](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17846356)

[2][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13151790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13151790)

[3][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6461936](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6461936)

[4][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14155074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14155074)

[5][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11408447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11408447)

[6][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17460513](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17460513)

etc.

TL;DR: You learn better if you revisit the material in exponentially-
increasing time intervals. This can be automated.

SuperMemo is the original software (by the inventor of the technique). Anki is
the recommended free alternative.

------
qnsi
So... I am curious. I used Anki a lot for learning languges, but I never used
it for programming.

Can anyone recommend it for learning syntax?

I am going to give it a try

Edit: Googling on hackernews actually gives some previous discussions. One of
those:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10247471](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10247471)

------
andy32j3b
Nice article, for tho's who wants to know more about the art of memory, there
is a nice video that explains clearly that in TED
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQKt58kuEnk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQKt58kuEnk)

------
fiveFeet
That is awesome! Very engaging, informative and useful!

~~~
RickJWagner
I agree. I find an article like this very useful. Glad I saw it!

